# cerumen removal under general anethesia



## cynthiaj54 (Jun 26, 2008)

One of our physicians had a child with cerumen impaction and ear pain and due to the patient's pain and fear from parents they were unable to clean the ears in the office. He had to take him to surgery under a general and did use the operating microscope to clean the ears.  He wants to charge a 69210,22 and increase the price.  Has anyone ever had this situation or is there a code I can't find for cerumen removal under a general?
Thanks


----------



## elenax (Jun 27, 2008)

I Believe you can use *69205*...see the description below...

"Under direct visualization, the physician or technician removes a foreign body from the external auditory canal using delicate forceps, a *cerumen spoon,* or suction. In the case of a live insect, oil is dropped into the ear to immobilize it before it is removed. No anesthetic or local anesthetic is used in 69200. _*If a child or an adult cannot tolerate the procedure while awake, it is performed under general anesthesia in 69205*_. Code 69205 is also reported in cases where the foreign body is so large, an incision is made in the external meatus to enlarge the opening before the foreign body can be extracted."


----------



## debz (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,

Our Office Would Bill Out 92504 (otolaryngologic Exam Under General Anesthesia) With The Dx Code 380.4 Because The Rvu's Are Higher Than Billing Out The 69210.  I Don't Agree With Using 69205 Because The Procedure Was Not Removal Of A Foreign Body And Wax Removal Is Not Considered A "foreign Body".

Hope This Helps


----------

